# Posting Facebook videos



## jefmcg (17 Jun 2016)

I'm not sure how to identify the url of a fb video so that cc can recognise it. This is a link to a story that includes a video, but cc can't embed it. What am I missing? 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1216813574997170&id=609031295775404


----------



## Rooster1 (17 Jun 2016)

I tried as well, not sure why it doesn't work


----------



## Shaun (18 Jun 2016)

Unfortunately the forum software doesn't support embedding Facebook page videos so you'll just have to link to them. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## jefmcg (18 Jun 2016)

Some tweaking of text is needed then...


----------



## Shaun (18 Jun 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Some tweaking of text is needed then...



Not really.

Facebook video's embed fine:


But the link you tried to embed was a Facebook "mobile" page URL with a video as part of the page, it wasn't a Facebook video URL.

To embed that video you first need to visit the non-mobile Facebook page for the Boroondara Police Service Area - https://www.facebook.com/eyewatchboroondara/

Then scroll down the wall to find the video. Right-click the video. Select _Show video URL_ and copy the URL (https://www.facebook.com/eyewatchboroondara/videos/1216813574997170/). Head back to CC and click the media icon. Paste in the video URL ... and hey presto:


... or just link to the page if you're on a mobile device as it'll be much easier. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

